# What type of dog is this?



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

We were going through some of my grandmother's old photos, and found this picture. Does anyone know what kind of dog this is?


----------



## littleboyblue (Feb 19, 2006)

*looks like*

It looks like a pit to me... I am not sure when this picture was taken but in the 1920-30's they were the most popular family pet:cheers:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

She took the words right outa my mouth....


----------



## velvet (Nov 12, 2006)

Look's Pit T0 Me Too. And A Good Looking One. See, Maybe It Is In Your Bloodline To Own A Pit  Lol


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

old school bull and terrier,either boston or apbt.cool photo...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep I think it is a pit too. You Judy were destin to have a pitbull.up:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Looks like a beutiful pitty to me, but you know how hard to tell it is.


----------

